
Show HN: Employee onboarding through Slack – Slack bot - nannooo
https://chiefonboarding.com/slack/
======
orb_yt
If it works like it shows, I like this. How difficult is it for companies to
integrate their onboarding data?

~~~
nannooo
It works exactly how it shows :). It's really easy to integrate the onboarding
data. You can add those through some forms. Like this:
[http://imgur.com/a/rE5WC](http://imgur.com/a/rE5WC)

Once you have added the tasks you want, you can create a collection from it.
That's just ticking the boxes and you can then mass assign tasks to new hires.
We really focussed on the simplification of the onboarding process. Feel free
to check out the demo:
[https://demo.chiefonboarding.com](https://demo.chiefonboarding.com) (pick
administrator as new hire is not relevant, slack is used instead of that).

------
herbst
this looks really slick. I would love if a company would onboard me like this,
especially as slack is often the central work tool anyway. Great job!

~~~
nannooo
Thanks a lot. Hopefully a lot companies will implement this in their employee
onboarding strategic :)

